# Comfort, Appearance, and Type



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

We all like to look nice, but our approaches and thoughts on appearance vary in general and perhaps by type.

What is your MBTI type, and how likely are you to wear something (clothing, accessories, etc.) even if it isn't the most practical or comfortable due to aesthetics? 

This isn't to say one is better than the other as far as approaches go. I think it is possible to look very nice and be comfortable as well as with some amount of sacrifice for comfort or practicality, so this isn't to say that you're lazy or don't care about your looks if you don't generally make that "sacrifice" in the least.

There's only enough room in the poll for two options each, so just pick if you do this more or less even if by just a little. 

Grazie!




Oh and for me: Though I do seek comfort and elegance and do not think they are incompatible, I'll vote "yes" for myself as I'm definitely willing to where something, say a beautiful shoe that might cut into my foot after too long, if it is aesthetically important to me. Se likes to take over like that sometimes


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sometimes, beauty is pain. When the situation calls for it, I will sacrifice comfort if it makes me look good. But I better look pretty darn good for it to be worth it.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

The things I like the look of tend to be comfortable, so this isn't an issue for me. I think I unconsciously partially evaluate clothing or accessories on the basis of comfort, so I'm not likely to ever like something that's uncomfortable. I don't wear accessories except for the ring in my ear.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

When it comes to clothing, I like a balance. I'd much rather wear something that looks awesome and is extremely uncomfortable rather than something that is horribly ugly yet very comfortable. However, let's say that Clothing #1 is less comfortable but nicer-looking than Clothing #2, which isn't crappy-looking (though not nice) but comfortable, then I'm going for the latter in this situation.

When it comes to furniture, fuck aesthetics in any way. I'm going for comfort.

I guess this counts as "sometimes" so I voted "yes" in the poll.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I favored aesthetics over comfort more so when I was younger and was more focused on my image or thought that I had to sacrifice in some areas just to look good. But the older I get, the more I value comfort and and don't like skimping or sacrificing in that department at all. So in a sense, my standards have become stricter because I want my cake and I want to eat it too. I want to look good and be comfortable at the same time. I can't stand fabric that makes my body itch. As soon as I get home, I want to rip the thing off of me and never wear it again. It makes me angry. 

I don't wear shoes that hurt my feet any more. I can't really afford to do that anyway as I have really flat feet and high shoes offer no support. Over time I realized how stupid the concept of them is to wear for a lengthy amount of time. When I was younger, I would wear very high shoes because I was more insecure about my height (I'm 5'1") but as I got older, I embraced my height and I no longer feel insecure about it. And after introspection, I realized that in a way, it's more genuine to not boost my height up that much though I don't think there's anything wrong with wearing high heels. It's just how I personally have come to feel about it over time. I didn't think my reasoning for wearing them before was rooted in anything good.

I should also add that I'm HSP so I may be more sensitive than a non HSP to different things. I hate being physically uncomfortable. Also, I love antique couches but over time, my opinion changed and I realized - I feel like I'm sitting or laying on a rock whenever I sit on one. So, pass! I still like how they look though.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I actually choose first: what's good on me.

Second: comfort 

Always both.

I never only choose one. Like only good at me but not comfortable.. Forget about it


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Why not both? Adidas have some fire tracksuits.


----------



## Fimbrethil (Oct 5, 2017)

Almost entirely aesthetic for me. If I look awesome, it is worth the pain. I doubt this has much correlation to MBTI type though, in general. I'm an INTP.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Comfortable aesthetic(s); of course

__________________


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

ESFP. And I like them to go hand in hand. My style is Lydia Deetz-ish mixed with '90s riot grrrl - my favorite outfit is this fitted short black sweater dress, which I wear over blue jeans and with combat boots + stud earrings and a necklace. I either wear jeans, shorts or short skirts with leggings, or flowy ankle-length skirts. 

Believe it or not it is possible to have an appreciate for fashion without cutting off your blood circulation or something.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

No and dressing comfortably doesn't always mean looking like a slob.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

As soon as I come in from work I rip all my clothes off. I have to wear business clothes.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP and no, as a rule of thumb. 

I accept that I'm generally going to be less comfortable at the office or at a formal event than when I'm at home on the weekend, but gone are the days I'd wear sky-high heels all day and multiple layers of shapewear. I still like looking nice but increasingly I just won't sacrifice my comfort for it. Back when I was in a sorority and chasing crushes... yes... I strapped my thighs butt in and down, cut off circulation to my toes, wore tight elastic-wristed puffy sleeve shirts because they were cute, shoved myself into tight push-up bras, and so on. There was a certain pride and pleasure to it. 

Still... when I was trying on wedding dresses earlier this year, one consultant brought out this awful looking corset and I laughed so hard... I tried to be gentle about it but told her I honestly just wouldn't end up choosing any dress which required that. Another consultant made some comment about how "obviously you'll be wearing Spanx"... pffft. The only underwear I wore on my wedding day was a lacy pair of panties and my garter. My dress had boning in the top - didn't even have to wear a bra. It was fantastic. Sure felt great to take it off at the end of the night, though, for more reason than one.

My biggest thrill lately has been that loose patterned pants are back in style... I essentially can feel like I'm wearing pajamas allllllll day.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I may sometimes value aesthetics over comfort and practicality, but I'd never consider sacrificing comfort and practicality for the sake of aesthetics.

Hoodies with zippers, for example, look fucking amazing, feel great to wear, and are extremely practical as clothing.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ and I'm always of a "form follows function" mindset.










My former roommate's wife says I dress like I'm living in a dystopian wasteland.
:laughing:


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

My aesthetic IS comfort. Cardigans. Sweater pants. Slipper boots. Hair down + straightened or in a loose bun. But when I can't have both, I still choose comfort (example: I pretty much only wear sports bras).


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I choose aesthetics. It’s more about emotional comfort, which means meeting some visual image I have of myself. It’s easy for me to block out physical discomfort and I don’t care much about practicality. The one thing I avoid is anything I might have to constantly adjust. That makes me self-conscious and then again, I’m not emotionally comfortable. 

Of course ideally I may have both physical comfort and aesthetic appeal, but some options are too visually interesting for me to turn down just because they aren’t very comfy. I have a lot of everyday clothing that is comfortable and has aesthetic appeal though. 
It’s not appealing to me to think about wearing PJs all the time. I think I’d feel very lazy and perhaps depressed.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I gravitate towards trying to find things that are the modified comfy version to what is somewhat fashionable. I am not overtly fashionable. I would describe myself as sort of timeless and I just modify a few things to sort of stay there as styles change. I am not out of touch with what is current nor directly in touch and trendy or fashionable. 

Shopping racks is hard for me because I am more of a timeless staple piece shopper. Hence the end cap or promotional trends being highlighted are not what I gravitate towards. I am still looking for things which have a cut that is current but I definitely like toned down (I.e. Not usually into prints in most cases, exception is maybe in a few accessories like a hat or vest). I think my style is more the chic version of any various genre. I pull and reign in whatever look I am wearing.

Colors I prefer are: Grey, White, Black, Navy, Reds, & Sometimes Pink. Usually I throw color in with accessories or shoes.

An example I guess would be the ankle wedge boots everyone is wearing, most people wear those at 3"-4", I HUNTED for the 2" version of the boot. It seriously looks just as aesthetically pleasing as the high version but it's just less bold, and I feel more casual. I wanted the shoes to be more under stated because I already feel overstated in my presence at times. So I often try and really soften other elements. 

I know I often prefer to dress more athletic because I have found it's easier to correspond and actually build repor with other women, I am just better received than when I am dressed more blatantly bold. For the record I do dress bold it's just definitely reserved for specific events taking place in most cases. 

Let me just say even when I describe my muting my appearance and toning it down into more comfort. I am comparing to old me. Even my toned down version is still bolder than many. I definitely have adapted a rather polished lipstick athletic look which is comfortable and approachable in my everyday life. I still have a stock of bold not in the slightest bit practical going out wear etc. I love shoes whether it's sneakers or stilettos so yes I definitely have a few ridiculous stilettos which in no way are practical, and definitely not comfy (but they are so purdy :smile: ).

90% of what I wear is comfy, the other %10 is aesthetic


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Ideally, both comfort and aesthetics at the same time whenever I can.

Usually, I choose comfort because I can be really lazy. When the aesthetics look so good and I feel like putting in effort, fuck comfort. I'll just grind my teeth and deal with it.

Also, how ironic is it that most xNFPs said yes while most xSFPs said no lol?


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

No, and honestly I don't see why anyone would (oops)

I've gone out to see to the chickens in a massive army jacket, cargos and trainers before, it looks like hell but the shoes are really comfy and they don't hurt my feet when I go across the stones in the garden. Though the reason I wore them out there initially was because I can slip them on, my hi tops need to be untied and then tied up again to wear them and I couldn't be bothered with it. I will say I wore the jacket cause I like how it looks but there was a practical sense (fleece lined pockets, it gets hella windy here so I needed an outer layer)


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

I'd never wear something incredibly uncomfortable, but if something very mildly uncomfortable makes me feel _much_ more confident, then why not? Of course, the outfit must match the occasion-- I'm not one to go parading around on campus in a tight, uncomfortable dress and heels, but I'll wear uncomfortable makeup (seriously, makeup can be very uncomfortable) if I am going to an important event.

The sensation of jewelry is mildly unpleasant most of the time, but I love the way it makes me look and feel, so I wear it.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

In theory I care about aesthetics more but in reality every time I wear something uncomfortable or something that makes me have to adjust things all the time I go crazy, I just can't stop feeling conscious of what I'm wearing.
Maybe in some way Si related, even with things that aren't at all uncomfortable as long as they are something special they occupy my mind, like if I wear something with a ruffle I'm constantly touching it, adjusting it, watching it move, thinking "What a beautiful ruffle I have roud: " or something, I can't just exist like I would without that ruffle so you can imagine how it is with clothes that are actually annoying.
Might be a matter of not being used to such clothes but it probably says something about me that I never bothered to wear them often enough to get used to it 
I never really felt like style is that significant, I always liked clothes but like I didn't care so much about having a particular style or looking certain way every day, I just felt drawn to individual clothing pieces, assumed everything I wear looks like my style. Kinda trying to create a style right now and I tried it a couple of times before but it seems like it's not for me.

Still remember having a beautiful dress when I was about 4 or 5, I remember it as the cutest dress in the world, it was red and white and I think navy, one part of it had cherries on it and other one I'm not sure, it was either blue or gingham pattern, I thought it was the cutest thing then, throughout my childhood I remembered that dress as the most beautiful thing in the world. But I only actually accepted to wear it once or twice :laughing:
And remember mom having to be like "But look at those little cherries!" to get me to wear it for special occasions, it was too dressy and stifling for me.

Generally tend to care more about owning the thing I like and like...almost like it's enough to wear it once a year, hard to explain.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Both are nice. But comfort over aesthetics any day for me. If I'm given a dress that is super itchy and tight but looks fantastic on me, then I will gladly give it up for something that doesn't look amazing on me but makes me breathe.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Even though I voted 'No' earlier, I have to say that sometimes, I do like wearing a suit. Its comfortable once its on, its just a pain to put everything on.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I will often put up with a little discomfort for the sake of aesthetics, but it depends on my mood and what I'm getting dressed for. Some days I just want to be comfortable, especially if I'm tired. And if I'm going to be out a long time I want comfort more, while a short time I'll put up with more discomfort.


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

ISFP- generally I'll choose practicality because I'm prone to going on walks and taking long routes so like clothes that keep me warm and shoes that's don't hurt my feet. I always wear clothes in colours that suit me though even if I'm not wearing amazing yet impractical heeled boots and beautiful but non-waterproof coats. For certain events like nights out or balls I choose aesthetics though. There's a time and a place for both


----------



## Justmeonhere (Jan 7, 2017)

INFP.

It's good to look nice but I'll never wear something too uncomfortable because I'm pretty. (Hello self-preservation my old friend :laughing


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Any woman who's learned to walk on heels, curled/straightened/blow dried their hair, worn makeup, epilated (including but not exclusive to eyebrow shaping or removal of leg/armpit hair) and/or has dressed up, has put aesthetics before comfort. 

Any man who's worn formal wear, shaved/trimmed, etc., has put aesthetics before comfort.

So yes I definitely have.


----------

